

Everything You Need To Know About Meta Descriptions Tags - gizmofreak
http://www.searchenabler.com/blog/meta-description-tags-complete-guide/

======
boyter
I have always wondered if a reasonable search engine could be made that just
indexed meta descriptions and very aggressive spa, removal. With all the work
people put into useful ones without keyword stuffing these days it might be
slightly viable.

~~~
gizmofreak
Seriously, that would bounce back the reputation of the site and gives a
relative traffic to it.

